#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Starshow

## Starshow

Hallo iedereen, 

Ik ben Thymen, ben 14 jaar en heb een (kleine) Drive-in show genaamd Starshow. Ik kom hier op dit forum omdat ik geïnterreseerd ben in andere Drive-in show's en omdat ik graag advies wil voor mijn eigen Drive-in Show. Hier alvast een apparatuur lijstje

GELUID:
- 1x Numark Fusion 111 (2x cd speler 1x mixer)
- 2x JBL JRX 115 speaker's
- 1x Phonic 1500 versterker (in flightcase)

LICHT

- 4x Eurolite LED PAR 64
- 1x Showtec Scanmaster 1

RIGGING

- 2x Speakerstand
- 1x JB-systems light bridge LB 30

Foto's volgen

----------


## Starshow

Heb voor de eerste indruk even wat fototjes bij elkaar gezocht,

(JBL JRX 115 1x Phonic 1500 in case)

(1x Numark Fusion)

(4x Eurolite led par 64)

(1x showtec scanmaster 1)

Indrukfoto:

----------


## Starshow

Ik ben momenteel trouwens ook aan het kijken naar de aanschaf van 2 nieuwe table tops omdat de 2 oude uit de numark fusion 111 set veroudert zijn en geen MP3 lezen. Ik zat zelf te denken rond de 800 euro, Zoals de Radius 3000 of NDX 900. Maar de Pioneer CDJ 350´s zijn ook wel een goed idee, maar alleen erg duur. Graag hulp!

----------


## MacGyverboer

Vanwaar de keuze voor een scanmaster bij gebruik van "conventionele" led parren?
Een showmaster werkt dan net ff fijner lijkt me

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Leuk setje kerel! Je bent nog jong en kan nog hard groeien.
Je doet het met plezier als ik zo je foto's is bekijk en niet omdat het wel even makkelijk verdiend zoals velen denken.
Ga zo door en dan komt het wel goed met jou show!

----------


## Starshow

> Vanwaar de keuze voor een scanmaster bij gebruik van "conventionele" led parren?
> Een showmaster werkt dan net ff fijner lijkt me



Ik heb gekozen voor een scanmaster 1 omdat ik later waarschijnlijk nog scanners erbij koop zoals winner mk2 of dynamo 250

----------


## Starshow

Voor de geïnterreseerden nog een paar fototjes van de laatste Disco (sorry voor de versterker die hier nog los op de tafel staat, had de flightcase hier nog niet)
we hadden hier trouwens nog een KLS-800 setje bij gehuurd omdat de klant bezorgt was dat de ruimte te donker zou zijn wat naar mijn mening onzin was. Maar de klant is koning   :Smile:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Onzin of niet je klant had wel gelijk gehad denk ik. Je bent lekker bezig wat ik al zei.
Je komt ook pas net kijken kwa leeftijd dus het gaat vast goedkomen als je zo doorgaat.
Star je niet blind op dure dj apparatuur edg wat anderen gebruiken, doe je ding zoals je gewend bent.

----------


## Starshow

Dank voor leuke reactie. precies, het liefst zou ik gewoon twee CDJ 850 of CDJ 900´s kopen maar dat haal ik qua budget gewoon niet, ik vind 2 CDJ 350´s ook al aan de dure kant en zoek liever goedkopere table tops rond de 700, 800 euro. Maar als ik dit jaar meer disco´s heb dan verwacht kan ik net zo goed wel 2 cdj 350´s kopen. Daar hangt het dus een beetje vanaf.....

----------


## Starshow

Vandaag even voor daslight een monitorcase gemaakt:

----------


## Starshow



----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

netjes hoor... zo ben ik ook gewoon begonnen...
gereedschapkoffers van de gamma  :Big Grin: 

leuk om te zien dat dat nog steeds gebeurt!

----------


## Stoney3K

> netjes hoor... zo ben ik ook gewoon begonnen...
> gereedschapkoffers van de gamma 
> 
> leuk om te zien dat dat nog steeds gebeurt!



Die dingen zijn voor wat ze kosten ook prima bruikbaar. Breedte exact 19" (zonder rack-oortjes), dus je kan er zelf iets van een lichttafel in kwijt, en ik gebruik ze zelf ook vaker voor kleine lichteffecten, mijn lasers en beamers. Zelfs twee Samsung 943SN Syncmaster beeldschermen passen er met gemak in.

Naast de gebruikelijke toepassing voor het verslepen van je CD's, klein grut, DI-boxen, microfoons en de spaghetti aan verloopkabels natuurlijk.  :Smile:

----------


## Starshow

> Die dingen zijn voor wat ze kosten ook prima bruikbaar. Breedte exact 19" (zonder rack-oortjes), dus je kan er zelf iets van een lichttafel in kwijt, en ik gebruik ze zelf ook vaker voor kleine lichteffecten, mijn lasers en beamers. Zelfs twee Samsung 943SN Syncmaster beeldschermen passen er met gemak in.
> 
> Naast de gebruikelijke toepassing voor het verslepen van je CD's, klein grut, DI-boxen, microfoons en de spaghetti aan verloopkabels natuurlijk.



precies, ik gebruik ze ook altijd voor de cd mappen  :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

Verder nette show! Die tweede KLS-800 set was echt niet te weinig, misschien eens over denken om er een tweede van aan te schaffen!

Voor de finishing touch: Een backdropje aan de lichtbrug hangen maakt het helemaal compleet.

----------


## Starshow

> Verder nette show! Die tweede KLS-800 set was echt niet te weinig, misschien eens over denken om er een tweede van aan te schaffen!
> 
> Voor de finishing touch: Een backdropje aan de lichtbrug hangen maakt het helemaal compleet.



KLS 800 setje is niet van ons maar was gehuurd, voorlopig schaf ik geen licht aan. Heb nu 4 Eurolite led parren en verderest huur ik licht. Eerst ga ik investeren in 2 degelijke Table tops (bij voorkeur CDJ-350). Daarna waarschijnlijk 2 scanners. Maar Backdropje was hier inderdaad niet verkeerd geweest  :Smile:  dank voor de tips!

----------


## Starshow

Ik heb vandaag met het Daslight 3D programma de 4 shows neergezet voor op de website.

Onlysound Show

Small Show

Medium Show

Large show

voor geïterreseerden: www.starshow.nl

----------


## Stoney3K

Hou er wel rekening mee dat je 'truss' lichtbrug die 4 scanners van je grote show niet veilig gaat houden. Voor die opstelling zul je dus bij moeten gaan huren.

----------


## lorenz_LVO

Ik zou ze niet op de site zetten. Ik zou eerder dan de garage even proper maken een mooi doekje hangen en dan alles eens opstellen. 
Zal veel meer effect hebben en is veel mooier. 
Werk ook alles mooi weg dan. kabbeltjes netjes, doekje, geef de scans een mooie positie, kleur en gobo. 
De parren niet volledig open om een mooie foto te kunnen maken.

Zal meer uitstralen dan een tekeningn in een programma gemaakt. Dit programma kan je altijd gebruiken als je eens wat anders wilt laten zien aan mensen. 
Dat je speciaal hebt getekend voor hun met bv. Bijgehuurd materiaal.

Je bent heel goed bezig!!

mvg,
Lorenz

----------


## Starshow

> Ik zou ze niet op de site zetten. Ik zou eerder dan de garage even proper maken een mooi doekje hangen en dan alles eens opstellen. 
> Zal veel meer effect hebben en is veel mooier. 
> Werk ook alles mooi weg dan. kabbeltjes netjes, doekje, geef de scans een mooie positie, kleur en gobo. 
> De parren niet volledig open om een mooie foto te kunnen maken.
> 
> Zal meer uitstralen dan een tekeningn in een programma gemaakt. Dit programma kan je altijd gebruiken als je eens wat anders wilt laten zien aan mensen. 
> Dat je speciaal hebt getekend voor hun met bv. Bijgehuurd materiaal.
> 
> Je bent heel goed bezig!!
> ...



ik vind het echt opstellen ook het mooist ja, maar omdat we de scan's altijd huren kunnen we dit helaas niet doen. dus voorlopig doen we het even zo

----------


## DMiXed

> KLS 800 setje is niet van ons maar was gehuurd, voorlopig schaf ik geen licht aan. Heb nu 4 Eurolite led parren en verderest huur ik licht. Eerst ga ik investeren in 2 degelijke Table tops (bij voorkeur CDJ-350). Daarna waarschijnlijk 2 scanners. Maar Backdropje was hier inderdaad niet verkeerd geweest  dank voor de tips!



Mag ik vragen waarom CDJ-350? Niet omdat ik anti-pioneer ben, maar ben benieuwd waarom je die spelers wilt. 
Eerder geef je aan dat je 700-800 euro hebt, voor dat geld kan je ook een andere nette speler kopen (denk aan bijvoorbeeld Denon of Reloop) die meer functies zullen hebben en het voor jouw even goed zullen doen als die Pioneers! Je klant zal je echt niet afrekenen op het feit dat je geen Pioneers hebt, vooral niet in het circuit waarin je je nu bevind.
Persoonlijk vind ik de Pioneers de laatste tijd erg prijzig voor wat ze bieden, vooral die kleinere spelertjes en mixertjes zoals de CDJ-350 en DJM-350. Ik zou dus even verder kijken als ik jou was!

----------


## Starshow

> Mag ik vragen waarom CDJ-350? Niet omdat ik anti-pioneer ben, maar ben benieuwd waarom je die spelers wilt. 
> Eerder geef je aan dat je 700-800 euro hebt, voor dat geld kan je ook een andere nette speler kopen (denk aan bijvoorbeeld Denon of Reloop) die meer functies zullen hebben en het voor jouw even goed zullen doen als die Pioneers! Je klant zal je echt niet afrekenen op het feit dat je geen Pioneers hebt, vooral niet in het circuit waarin je je nu bevind.
> Persoonlijk vind ik de Pioneers de laatste tijd erg prijzig voor wat ze bieden, vooral die kleinere spelertjes en mixertjes 
> zoals de CDJ-350 en DJM-350. Ik zou dus even verder kijken als ik jou was!



klopt, daarom stond er ook bij voorkeur :Smile: , maar ben ook al aan het kijken naar 2 ndx 400's of dns1200 of rmp 2.5  of 3

----------


## Starshow

Update* 

Op zaterdag 10 maart hebben we weer een party, natuurlijk foto's !

----------


## Starshow

Foto:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ziet er netjes uit kerel! Waar zijn je lampen???

----------


## Starshow

> Ziet er netjes uit kerel! Waar zijn je lampen???



Dit was een showtje voor achtergrondmuziek waar verlichting niet gewenst was

----------


## Starshow

Beste Forumers,

Na een kleine Time-out op't forum pak ik draad weer op. 
Heb ondertussen wat nieuwe apparatuur gekocht en doe nu ook meer aan marketing.
Denk dat ik sinds Feb. 2012 stuk of 5 disco's achter de rug heb en er staan er al weer een aantal in de agenda.
Lijstje ziet er als volgt uit:

*Geluid*
2x JBL JRX115 Fullrange speakers 
1x Phonic Max1500 Amp in flightcase
1x Traktor kontrol S2 in flightcase
1x Dell Studio Laptop met Traktor Pro
1x Shure PG58 microfoon

*Licht*
4x Eurolite Par64 ledspot
1x Showtec scanmaster 1 dmx-paneel

*Overige*
1x Lichtbrug (1,5mtr of 3mtr)
2x Speakerstandaard

Weet momenteel alleen niet zo goed wat de volgende aanschaf wordt :s. Jullie een idee?

voor liefhebbers: www.starshow.nl

----------


## djspeakertje

Afhankelijk van je budget en wensen:

- Nog 4 ledparren.
- Een nieuw setje PA (bij voorkeur iets met een subwoofer, al dan niet actief). Vergelijk voor de grap je JBL eens met bijvoorbeeld een setje actieve RCF's, ga je spontaan van sparen... 
- Een echt mengpaneeltje doet wonderen als je laptop crasht, want ja, dat overkomt ook jou een keer... Een Allen&Heath ZED14 is perfect voor dit soort dingen. Genoeg kanalen om een keer karaoke te doen ofzo, en 4 stereokanalen, dus ruimte zat om cd spelers, laptops en andere meuk aan te sluiten.


Daan

----------


## Starshow

> Afhankelijk van je budget en wensen:
> 
> - Nog 4 ledparren.
> - Een nieuw setje PA (bij voorkeur iets met een subwoofer, al dan niet actief). Vergelijk voor de grap je JBL eens met bijvoorbeeld een setje actieve RCF's, ga je spontaan van sparen... 
> - Een echt mengpaneeltje doet wonderen als je laptop crasht, want ja, dat overkomt ook jou een keer... Een Allen&Heath ZED14 is perfect voor dit soort dingen. Genoeg kanalen om een keer karaoke te doen ofzo, en 4 stereokanalen, dus ruimte zat om cd spelers, laptops en andere meuk aan te sluiten.
> 
> 
> Daan



Ja 4 parren erbij + rook heb ik ook al aan zitten denken, het probleem is alleen dat de eurolite par 64 led 10 mm black nergens meer te krijgen is....

Pa setje functioneert voor mijn soort feestjes voorlopig prima, maar zal over een paar jaar wel vervangen worden door een goed actief setje van RCF, DB, HK o.i.d. 

Klein mixtafeltje is ook nog wel een goed idee ja. 

aanstaanda zaterdag CD feest hockeyclub Den Haag, foto's komen!

----------


## Starshow

Beste forummers, afgelopen zaterdag een feest gehad voor 250 kinderen.
Lijstje van apparatuur ( had wat bijgehuurd )


Geluid
2x JBL JRX115 Fullrange speakers 
2x Soundprojects X-Act
1x Phonic Max1500 Amp in flightcase
1x Traktor kontrol S2 in flightcase
1x Dell Studio Laptop met Traktor Pro
1x Shure PG58 microfoon


Licht
2x Martin Roboscan 518
1x Showtec Titan Strobe
1x Antari 2000watt rookmachine
4x Eurolite Par64 ledspot
1x Showtec scanmaster 1 dmx-paneel
1x Showtec Scanmaster 2
1x Showtec Showmaster 24 


Overige
1x Lichtbrug (1,5mtr of 3mtr)
2x Speakerstandaard


Foto's volgen!

----------


## Starshow

Update! Jb systems LB30 lichtbrug is verkocht, volgende week komt de ADJ ST-132. 7 decenber en 15 december weer wat feesten! foto's komen!

----------

